#  > فروشگاه سایت >  > فروشگاه آقای صابری >  >  خریدار مین برد ال سی دی 32 اینچ توشیبا مدل 32rv600e

## electeropars

*خریدار مین برد ال سی دی 32 اینچ توشیبا مدل 32rv600e*خریدار مین برد ال سی دی 32 اینچ توشیبا مدل 32rv600e

در صورت موجود قیمت را ارسال فرماید                 
اگه برد همه کاره هست برای این تلویزیون  اعلام فرمایید

----------

*صابری*

----------


## صابری

سلام دوست گرامی. ندارم متاسفانه.

----------

